# Accutane DX Therapy Code



## AprilSueMadison (Sep 8, 2015)

Pt on long term accutane.  Comes in for exam as well as script for new labs.

In ICD9, I have V58.69, Long term use of other medications which includes high risk medications.

In ICD10, that is Z79.899.  

Is that correct?  Is there a more specific code for Accutane?


----------

